# lumpectomy with complete axillary lymph node dissection?



## Alta (Jul 10, 2009)

I am stumped, any ideas would be great.  I know this is coded with 19302.  My problem is this is a wire-localization lumpectomy.  Wire-guided lumpectomy, sentinel node sampling, then completion axillary lymph node dissection.  ?  If I code 19125 excision of breast lesion identified by preoperative placement of radiological marker, how do I include the total axillary lymphadenopathy? Can I code 19302 since this describes both mastectomy and axillary dissection and forget about the 19125?  Thanks!


----------



## mmelcam (Jul 10, 2009)

I would code it as 19302.


----------

